# Crock Pot Soups



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Crock pots make great soups! Here's four recipes for potato soups.

POTATO SOUP

7 cups cubed peeled potatoes -- (7 to 7 1/2)
4 cups chicken broth ( reduced-sodium )
1 cup water
2 cups chopped onion
1/2 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup thinly sliced carrots
1/4 cup butter or margarine
2 teaspoons salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons dried dill weed
1 can evaporated milk -- (12 oz)

In a large crockpot, combine first ten ingredients.

Cover and cook on high for 7 hours or until the
vegetables are tender.

Add milk. Stir to blend and heat.

Use a hand mixer to blend some of the "chunks" to thicken
soup. Fix to preference: to thicken further use potato
flakes & to thin soup,add regular milk.

---

CREAMY POTATO LEEK SOUP

6 Potatoes, peeled and cubed
1 tb Parsley, chopped
5 c Water
2 Leeks, chopped
1 tb Salt
Pepper
2 Onions, chopped
1/3 c Butter
1 carrot, sliced
13 ounce evaporated milk
1 Stalk celery, sliced
4 Chicken bouillon cubes
Chopped chives

Place all ingredients except milk and chives in crockpot.
Cover and cook on low for 10 to 12 hours or on high for 3
to 4 hours. Stir in evaporated milk during last hour.
Serve topped with chopped chives.

From Chets Crock www.chet.com who states:

"All recipes have been submitted by friends and
readers and are believed to be in the public
domain unless otherwise noted."

------------------------------------------------------

CHEDDAR POTATO SOUP

8 potatoes -- cubed
1 tablespoon chopped chives
1 1/2 cups choppe celery
1/3 cup chopped parsley
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon celery seed
1 teaspoon savory
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk
2 tablespoons flour
2 tablespoons butter
2 1/2 cups grated cheddar cheese

Place potatoes, chives, celery, parsley, onion,
paprika, celery seed, savory and salt in crockpot. Add
water to cover. Cover; cook on high for one hour. Reduce
heat to low; cook 4-5 hours. Combine milk and flour until
smooth. Combine with butter in a saucepan. Cook for 3-4
minutes over medium heat, stirring constantly. Add
cheese and stir until melted. Turn crockpot to high.
Pour in cheese mixture and cook for 15 minutes.

---

HEARTY POTATO SOUP

6 potatoes -- peeled and cubed
2 medium onions -- diced
2 carrots -- thinly sliced
2 ribs celery -- thinly sliced
28 ounces chicken broth
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup flour
1 1/2 cups cream or half-and-half

Combine the potatoes, onions, carrots, celery chicken
broth, basil, salt, and pepper in crockpot. Cover; cook
on high for 3-4 hours or until potatoes and carrots are
cooked. Combine the flour and cream until smooth. Stir
into crockpot until mixed. Cook for 30 minutes longer.


----------



## Mamaste (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks so much for posting! Anyone have more?


----------



## Rain (Nov 29, 2001)

YUMMY









They sound so good! I'm going to try them!!


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I love soups~in fact, I got a great lentil soup recipe off of the old boards. It was easy and yummy, I will try to find it and post!

Warmly~

Lisa


----------



## mama love (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanx for those yummy recipes.I think I'll try the potatoe leek for supper tonight!!!!








Lori


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I found the lentil soup recipe that I got off the boards, back in April. I didn't keep the person's name who posted this~so if you see it, please take credit. I love this soup!

2 Tbs. Safflower Oil
2 Cloves Garlic
1 chopped onion
2 large carrots
2 stalks celery
1 1/2 cups dry lentils
7 1/2 coups water
1 vegetable bouillon cube
1/2 cup ketchup
pinch of tyhme
dash of paprika

Heat the oil in a heavy soup pot. Mince garlic, slice onion & saute them in the oil, sitrr freq. until softened. Coarsely chop the carrots and celery & add to the oil, stirring well to coat them. Add lentils & stir. Add water. Bring the sup to a boil & when boiling add bouillion, thyme & paprika. Reduce heat to medium low and simmer the soup covered for 45 min. to an hour. lentils should be very soft. Add ketsup and serve.

Enjoy!

Lisa


----------



## Nee Nee (Jan 11, 2002)

this is my version of the easiest and fastest squash soup ever!

1 bag frozen squash (1kg)
1 onion
4 cups chicken/or vegetable stock
1 cup apple sauce
1/4 cup butter

sautée onion in butter til translucent

add squash, stock and apple sauce

bring to a boil for 20 minutes,

purée in pot with hand mixer(braun) or transfer to a blender

ladel and serve(add a dash of hot sauce if you like)

It is so delicious and people will think you slaved all day over a hot stove!!

Love Renee


----------

